# Kokua Jumper goes Rotwild



## dopingfrei (8. März 2014)

Habe per Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein gebrauchtes Kokua Jumper-Laufrad erstanden.
Da bis zur Benutzung noch Zeit ins Land streicht, wirds dem Bike vom Papa angepasst.

Rahmen, Gabel und Schwinge werden schwarz, Rahmen bekommt Rotwild-Decals.
Lenker und Vorbau schwarz, Steuersatz rot, Griffe rot.
Sattelklemme rot.
Laufräder bleiben wie gehabt.

Soweit der Plan...

War am überlegen, es zum Lackieren (schwarz) abzugeben, werds jetzt aber doch in Eigenregie tun.

Erste Schritte:
demontieren und abbeizen.




 

 

 

Gabel und Schwinge werden nochmal bearbeitet bevor es ans grundieren geht.


----------



## dopingfrei (11. März 2014)

Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Griffe sind da.
An Gabel und Schwinge fehlt vor der Grundierung noch Kleinarbeit.
Aber ich hab ja Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (11. März 2014)

Mit was hastn gebeizt und wie lange?


----------



## dopingfrei (11. März 2014)

Mit dem Power-Abbeizer von molto.
Schwinge ging eins a, Bei der Gabel sieht man ja haperts etwas an den Schweißnähten.
Die Kokua-Aufkleber warn schon nach ganz kurzer Zeit ab, den Rest hab ich einmal nach vier Stunden entlackt und dann nochmals über Nacht.
Denke den Rest mach ich jetzt aber mit Bürste oder Co.


----------



## Surtre (11. März 2014)

Ein dunkles Jumper, da bin ich gespannt, wie es wirkt. 
Bei meinem waren an Gabel und Schwinge zwei unterschiedliche Lackschichten inkl. Aufkleber aufgetragen, da waren auch mehrere Durchgänge nötig.


----------



## dopingfrei (15. März 2014)

Es ging weiter: Grundierung ist drauf.
Sattelstützen mehr als Spielerei, mal schaun wies mit Lack passt und verkratzen wirds wohl schnell wenn man nicht ganz behutsam ist..
Wobei das bei Benutzung auch aufs gesamte Kokua zutrifft


----------



## paradox (15. März 2014)

Wie geil, das wird bestimmt super werden, meine Baustelle steht gerade still, aber bald geht es weiter...
und wird hoffentlich auch gefallen!


----------



## oliverb. (15. März 2014)

hast du das selber aus der Dose grundiert?


----------



## dopingfrei (15. März 2014)

das ist selbst grundiert, ja.
mit alu-grundierung von auto k aus der dose.


----------



## sven kona (15. März 2014)

Abend . Fals du ne verstellbare Handreibahle brauchst sag bescheid. Hab bei unserem Jumper das Sattelrohr etwas auf und ausgerieben damit die gepulverte Sattelstütze exakt passt!

Grüsse Sven


----------



## dopingfrei (16. März 2014)

danke für das angebot.
weiter gehts wohl im laufe der nächsten woche mit der schwarzen lackschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (18. März 2014)

weiter gehts...


----------



## sven kona (18. März 2014)

sieht schonmal sehr geil aus


----------



## dopingfrei (23. März 2014)

danke.
denke die woche gehts weiter mit klarlack und decals.
muss mal noch an einem aufkleber ausprobieren ob mans überlackieren kann, würde die aufkleber gern unter klarlack bringen.
schauen wir mal...


----------



## dopingfrei (29. März 2014)

klarlack drauf, steuersatz drin, decals dran.

schwinge und lenker liegen nach klarlackunfall leider erneut abgebeizt u grundiert auf dem balkon. irgendwie ist der lack in der zweiten schicht "aufgekräuselt".
wenns laufrad dann ab punkt x sehr zerkratzt ist gehts vielleicht nochmal zum professionellen lackieren. 
bis dato ists ein unprofessionelles papa-projekt


----------



## dopingfrei (29. März 2014)

...sprachs, merkt, dass beim schrauben der lack schon nicht standhält, schlägt den steuersatz wieder raus und wirds jetzt doch zum lackieren/ pulvern einschicken.

so ists manchmal.
wird aber für mich die besssere lösung sein, würde mich schwarz ärgern das ding aufzubauen und es hält schon kleinsten belastungen nicht stand.
als gescheitert seh ichs aber nicht an, hatte spaß dran, selbst wenns sich jetzt als nicht haltbar herausstellt...

:[


----------



## Diman (30. März 2014)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Griffe sind da.


Sag mal, was sind das für Griffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (30. März 2014)

gibts hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HERRMANS-Gri...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item2c79fbb0f3


----------



## Heiko-78 (31. März 2014)

Also wenn Du es zum pulvern/lackieren gibst, dann würde ich noch den Schriftzug als Sprühschablone schneiden lassen oder halt die einzelnen Buchstaben aufkleben, dann fällt der Aufkleberrand nicht so auf. Kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## trolliver (31. März 2014)

Und beim Pulvern hat sich bei Philipps Rad die zweite Klarpulverung inzwischen sehr bewährt. So oft, wie er das Rad an rostige Radständer lehnt, und bislang ist nichts auf's Metall durchgedrungen, die Kratzer ließen sich wahrscheinlich auch wegpolieren - für einen späteren Wiederverkauf, während der Nutzung hat das keinen Sinn...


----------



## trolliver (31. März 2014)

Und zum selbst Lackieren: die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich habe unseren Bollerwagen aufgearbeitet und den Stahlrahmen entrostet, grundiert und mit Sprühflasche lackiert, zudem noch mit Heiluftgerät getrocknet (um ein Einbrennen zu simulieren), ist mir für meine Verhältnisse gut gelungen, wenig Rotznasen. Doch an den Schraubverbindungen löste sich die Farbe auch gleich.

Etwas anderes ist Autolack, der per Sprühpistole mit Kompressor aufgetragen wird, der ist schlagfester, auch in Eigenregie. Wenn der noch eingebrannt wird, ist er gut. Irgendjemandes Mann hier ist Autolackierer und hat das Rad des Sprößlings lackiert, der wird das bestätigen können.


----------



## dopingfrei (31. März 2014)

so.
das kokua ist verpackt und wartet auf den gang zur post um dann schwarz gepulvert zu werden.
werde das fertige ergebnis natürlich hier posten


----------



## DickesB (1. April 2014)

Tach,

wohin schickst du es denn?
Nicht zufällig zu Götz nach Fellbach?

Würde mich interessieren was du für die Komponenten bezahlt hast und welche Arbeiten du hast machen lassen.
Gerne auch per PN, vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## dopingfrei (1. April 2014)

nein. es wird von einem fürs pulvern und raw-machen bekannten forumsuser übernommen


----------



## dopingfrei (30. April 2014)

so, da ist es wieder. fertig gepulvert wie ich es niemals hätte lackieren können.
bin happy 


aufbau folgt.

sitzrohr muss noch ausgerieben werden, das passt nicht mehr aufgrund der ssattelstützenpulverung.


----------



## sven kona (30. April 2014)

Na siehste sieht doch gut aus. 

P.S. Der Fachmann konnte auch in WEIß


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (30. April 2014)

Sehr schick 

Tante Edith meint: Beide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (30. April 2014)

Ich wollte schon fertig mit aufbau sein aber die liebe Zeit..

grüsse


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (30. April 2014)

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## dopingfrei (6. Juni 2014)

...und deswegen gings erst heute weiter 
dem aufbau steht jetzt aber nichts mehr im wege.
sitzrohr wurde ausgerieben, vielen dank nochmal an @sven kona für das ausleihen von windeisen und reibahle!
sattelstützen passen jetzt was vorher durch die pulverung nicht mehr der fall war.


----------



## dopingfrei (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## sven kona (8. Juni 2014)

Abend sieht gut aus.

So eine Windel benutz ich in der Gastroküche zum Soßen passieren !!!!!1

grüsse


----------



## sven kona (14. Juni 2014)

Abend . Werkzeug ist wieder Top in meiner Werkstatt angekommen.

Besten Dank für das Dankschön .
Werds erst aufmachen wenn unser Jumper entlich fertig ist,
aber wird sicher noch dauern da kaum Zeit und Cantisockel nicht so wollen wie ich.

Grüsse


----------



## dopingfrei (16. Juni 2014)

hier ist das ergebnis:


----------



## sven kona (16. Juni 2014)

Cooles Bike

Grüsse


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2014)

ist schon was Feines geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (18. Juni 2014)

schwarze laufräder und den Elastomer noch in rot( gibts leider net) und dann wäre noch gesteigert

gruss


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juni 2014)

Das Elastomer kann man aber mit Vinyl Farbe lackieren


----------



## sven kona (19. Juni 2014)

Moin das funktioniert? Hast schon ausprobiert?

Grüsse


----------



## BOOZE (19. Juni 2014)

Ja das funktioniert soweit, das ist ein sehr elastischer Lack genau für solche zwecke.
Ich benutze den VHT Lack
http://www.nonpaints.com/de/vht-vinyl-dye-paint-vinyllack-spraydose
http://www.farbladen.ch/product_info.php/info/p346_MOTIP-Vinyl-Lack-400ml.html


----------

